# Crate/baby playpen/doggy pen?



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a big crate that I had originally for my big dog. I never used it and it's stick in the garage with things inside of it. I want to use it but if I can't find the bottom pan I will need to buy another. However I was still thinking of buying those doggy playpen style crate when I'm not around. When I think about it a baby type playpen might not be good enough since there's no top enclosure and she can possible escape and hurt herself. The doggy version is collapsible. What do you use? 
Can I use the doggy playpen instead of a crate but to serve the same purpose? What diameter do you suggest? Thanks.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I used a playpen for children that was made of heavy duty plastic and had no open top, but my malts were too small to jump over it. The playpen I had didn't have a bottom to it either.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

So it was really just the sides ? No top or bottom?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the playpen and it worked well at first for Bimmer when I got him a month ago. I have trained him for indoor potty so I put the pooch pad inside there as well as his bed-- As time went on, when he wasn't in the play pen he thought it was best to go in there to go potty because that is where I first had the pad even after I took it out and he knew where to go. So for now I have it packed away. The crate is working out better for both of them right now. He has the potty training down and they go in the crate to sleep. I don't have any carpet in the family room as I took the area rugs out for now- They go in the crate to sleep and will come out and use the pooch pads when needed. The bad news is... McCartney flips out if you close the door so it is like a little house with an open door. They both have the family room to themselves without the rest of our home until I know he isn't going to mark anything. Since her heat is over he is MUCH better ... I haven't had him marking anything. :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

A lot of here use the Iris Pen. It's easy to fold away and you can fit a pee pad, and small bed. I use them at feeding time, and when the fluffs have to be away when someone comes like a repairman. At night I use a crate. It has to be small enough or the puppy will pee and poo in it. Just big enough for the puppy to stand and turn around. The ones that I have had a divider so you could move the decider back as the puppy grew. 



You can be extra panels for the Iris pen also. I have two of them.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> A lot of here use the Iris Pen. It's easy to fold away and you can fit a pee pad, and small bed. I use them at feeding time, and when the fluffs have to be away when someone comes like a repairman. At night I use a crate. It has to be small enough or the puppy will pee and poo in it. Just big enough for the puppy to stand and turn around. The ones that I have had a divider so you could move the decider back as the puppy grew.
> 
> 
> 
> You can be extra panels for the Iris pen also. I have two of them.


Thank you. Your dogs haven't gotten out?


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Chardy said:


> I have the playpen and it worked well at first for Bimmer when I got him a month ago. I have trained him for indoor potty so I put the pooch pad inside there as well as his bed-- As time went on, when he wasn't in the play pen he thought it was best to go in there to go potty because that is where I first had the pad even after I took it out and he knew where to go. So for now I have it packed away. The crate is working out better for both of them right now. He has the potty training down and they go in the crate to sleep. I don't have any carpet in the family room as I took the area rugs out for now- They go in the crate to sleep and will come out and use the pooch pads when needed. The bad news is... McCartney flips out if you close the door so it is like a little house with an open door. They both have the family room to themselves without the rest of our home until I know he isn't going to mark anything. Since her heat is over he is MUCH better ... I haven't had him marking anything. :chili::aktion033:


Yay for no marking. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

No they never got out of this pen, but they did get out of a soft sided pen.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

So you suggest this more as an additional space but not really a replacement for a crate? Would a pup still feel secure without a top? The reviews on the mesh top don't look so good.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

There was no way either McC or Bimmer could have jumped out of the playpen. I never had to put the top on. Even when they stood on the bed I had in there- They are 2.13 ounces and 3.13 ounces-- Not sure how big your dog is.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

My pup is 2.2 lbs currently and will be five pounds as an adult.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My dogs range in size from 6 pounds to 10. They are rough(ask anyone) and they have not jumped or got out of this pen.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing .


----------

